# 15 minutes into deh-80prs install and ....



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

...we are ready to give it it's first taste of power . 30 minutes later I had to really really pry hard to get myself out of the car lol.

Before I move on I should state that this is replacing my factory HU that is running through a basic passive Schosche LOC and I have not hooked up the RCA's yet to the Pioneer. So this is a direct apple to apples comparison in regards to my setup since nothing but the HU was changed not even any amp settings. 

System is : 
PPI Phantom 900.4 running everything.
Front is a passive (3.5k/500 12db) 3-way pillar/door with SB Acoustic tweeters sitting above HAT L3's. Down in the door are my old Polk DB 6.5's still waiting to be replaced.
Subs are 2 Polk 8" MM's in 1cft ported boxes tuned to 33hz.

This played very cleanly below the factory hu clipping point. It was strong in most aspects but never could quite reach the volumn levels that I want and like to feel the music at. But it was clean and using the balance a little easily kept the stage very decently in front of you.

The only thing I changed on the 80prs once past the initial date time and what not was to select seating position and change the preset eq curve from powerful to flat. 

I inserted a store bought Korn Live CD which is all acoustical instruments that I have had for a few years and started turning her up. With almost every click of the dial my grin got bigger and bigger. The balance between sub and fronts was still there if not a little more seamless. The impact from the mids on the doors has increased and is now moving the hair on my legs. The front stage as a whole is still just as clean (factory HU is a Pioneer amped system HU and is actually quite clean by itself). Hard to say if it is any cleaner since the factory unit was so clean itself. But the music sounds more full and defined. Tweeter frequencies are very defined and crisp something that was a bit lacking wiht the factory unit. The same can be said for the impact of both the mids and the subs. They are now more defined and solid/crisp. 

Now to go run the rca's and probably yank one sub since it was a temp solution to the moderate output of the factory HU anyways.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

So you WOULD NOT agee with the "Sound Quality" issues in this video:

Best Single Din Head Unit 2012 by Car Stereo Chick - YouTube

~DaVe


----------



## lucky (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder if the 80PRS has "sound quality" issues mentioned if you tune it a little. I'm thinking it could be tuned to sound just like the Kenwood does out of the box.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

BumpaD_Z28 said:


> So you WOULD NOT agee with the "Sound Quality" issues in this video:
> 
> Best Single Din Head Unit 2012 by Car Stereo Chick - YouTube
> 
> ~DaVe


I am comparing the 80prs to my factory HU which had no processing and so setting the 80 to flat is to compare apples to apples. Since I have not used either the Alpine nor the Kenwood I cannot comment on that.


----------

